# Hmm... not "liking" V2 (so far)



## KEnK (Jun 29, 2015)

Wow-

Sorry, but

If anyone has gotten used to my perspectives here
I'm probably seen as some kind of curmudgeon.
So allow me to "curmudge".

I'm bummed at the needless complexity and busyness
of this V2.
I really enjoyed the direct simplicity of the old version
Maybe the search engine wasn't so good,
but I could always go to where I wanted to go.

Will there be a manual or youtube tutorial for V2?
I don't know if I'll really need one-
but I am thoroughly confused about every aspect right now.

Even had to reset my pw to log in.

The thing I REALLY don't like-
is the "like" and "points" thing by my name.
I don't want that at all-
It's just a system of judgement
and it will make me post much less.
I would like to be able to disable that.

I'll try lurking here for a while
(no great loss I know)
but I may request a new "identity"
mainly because I find that Like/Points thing
so offensive

sorry- but I just really enjoyed the stark simplicity
of the old version-
This is just way too much stuff-
I'm only interested in people's posts,
not a continuously unfolding of menus
and options

maybe other people are thinking these things too

ok then
my 2¢

k

p.s.

can't even find the last thread I was involved in
spent 5 minutes doing that

not pleased


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 29, 2015)

Lordy. I've been quite surprised at some of the strong negative reactions to v2. I humbly think some folks are not seeing the wood for the trees. The only thing that makes VI-C worth anyone's time is the people here, and everything else is window dressing. While I find a few of the membership trying from time to time (and they I), I greatly appreciate the input of the vast majority of fine guys and gals here.

Andre is hard at work sorting out glitches and trying to take on board suggestions. I have a fair few of my own. But if everything is not 100% to my liking - oh well, it's not that big a deal really. It's window dressing.

Editorial issues are worth getting upset over, but likes and banner ads?


----------



## KEnK (Jun 29, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> I've been quite surprised at some of the strong negative reactions to v2.


Guy-

I couldn't even find the reactions to the new version!
Where is it?
I'd like to see what people are saying.

and yes- "likes" are the worst possible thing.
If I am to speak freely
I don't want to be constantly aware of some popularity contest that I never joined.

Thanks for your input here
I appreciate it

k


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jun 29, 2015)

KEnK said:


> I couldn't even find the reactions to the new version!
> Where is it?


http://vi-control.net/community/index.php?forums/questions-about-the-new-site-ask-here.97/


----------



## KEnK (Jun 29, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> http://vi-control.net/community/index.php?forums/questions-about-the-new-site-ask-here.97/


Thanks for that link-
Just read all 7 pages
Glad I'm not alone in some of the stuff I said.
Interesting that my buddy Jay (a fellow 'old timer')
is also not into the "like" concept

I have never once clicked a "like",
and I don't want them or points on my avatar thing

k


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 29, 2015)

I have to agree with KEnK

Likes and points? Very Facebook and just plain silly in this setting. 

As far as the revolving animated banner ads go, I find them annoying and distracting and will avoid the home page as much as I can, which is funny because the idea is to get people to look at them. On the old site the banner ads sat static and didn't irritate me at all, and I would regularly click on one to check out whats new with that developer. Now I want to avoid that page altogether.

I see people quoting others, but I don't see a quote button anywhere. How do I do this?


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jun 29, 2015)

jtnyc said:


> I see people quoting others, but I don't see a quote button anywhere. How do I do this?


Here you go:
http://vi-control.net/community/index.php?threads/new-quote-feature.46300/


----------



## tack (Jun 29, 2015)

jtnyc said:


> I see people quoting others, but I don't see a quote button anywhere. How do I do this?


Select the text you want to quote, and once you select it, a reply button thing pops up. I actually quite like it as it will encourage people from not quoting a huge post just for a one-line comment. (Not enough people have gotten into the habit of pruning their quoted reply text.)


----------



## SDCP (Jun 29, 2015)

KEnK said:


> Wow-
> I'm bummed at the needless complexity and busyness
> of this V2.
> I really enjoyed the direct simplicity of the old version



I have to agree with KEnK. And what's with those creepy eyes on the home page. Jeez, get those off of there!


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 29, 2015)

tack said:


> Select the text you want to quote, and once you select it, a reply button thing pops up.



Very cool.

Thanks


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm not into "likes" either.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 30, 2015)

people don't like changes. nobody admits that but that's how people are. change something people are used to and recieve a shitstorm. happens with every software update. give people time to get used to and they never look back. later they even can't imagine that they ever could have worked with that old crappy stuff!

V2 is a good update! well done!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 30, 2015)

KEnK said:


> Guy-
> 
> I couldn't even find the reactions to the new version!
> Where is it?
> ...




Yep.


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 30, 2015)

I do like change and was looking forward to an updated more functional VI Control. It seems they got the functionality updated quite well, but the look is just too much. It could look slick and modern without being so busy and distracting. It's just trying to hard right now. It feels like a video game/movie trailer type thing and the like-trophy stuff is really silly. Come on, this place is about the exchange of ideas and helping one another. That stuff belongs on Facebook and Xbox. 

It's ironic that they decided to animate and swap out ads every few seconds to increase exposure, and many are saying they are now using ad block, so it potentially is having the opposite affect. I am avoiding the home page for now, so I won't see any of those banners. On the old site, I always navigated from the home page and always saw and often clicked on a banner. Not now. 

I realize this new site was a big undertaking and not being a web designer myself, I have no real idea just how much work it was. That said, it can't be that difficult to lose the busy background at least. I tried the optional theme (forget the name), but it didn't work on the whole site, just a couple of pages.

I would be really happy if we had a choice a few basic themes for just the background even. White - dark grey - deep blue...


----------



## Assa (Jun 30, 2015)

Saxer said:


> people don't like changes. nobody admits that but that's how people are. change something people are used to and recieve a shitstorm. happens with every software update. give people time to get used to and they never look back. later they even can't imagine that they ever could have worked with that old crappy stuff!
> 
> V2 is a good update! well done!



I second that. Of course a change mostly seems "difficult" because there is a lot of new stuff. But I try to never see it that way and focus on the things I like. I think this attitude makes it a lot easier. Nonetheless of course there are things that can be improved!


----------



## KEnK (Jun 30, 2015)

Saxer said:


> people don't like changes. nobody admits that but that's how people are. change something people are used to and recieve a shitstorm. happens with every software update. give people time to get used to and they never look back. later they even can't imagine that they ever could have worked with that old crappy stuff!
> 
> V2 is a good update! well done!


I'm sure this is true for most people,
but for myself I stubbornly use older even "legacy" versions of software I like.
This is especially true if it's a visual change more than added functionality.
If it ain't broke, don't fix it.



jtnyc said:


> ...It seems they got the functionality updated quite well, but the look is just too much. It could look slick and modern without being so busy and distracting. It's just trying to hard right now. It feels like a video game/movie trailer type thing and the like-trophy stuff is really silly. Come on, this place is about the exchange of ideas and helping one another. That stuff belongs on Facebook and Xbox.
> 
> It's ironic that they decided to animate and swap out ads every few seconds to increase exposure, and many are saying they are now using ad block, so it potentially is having the opposite affect. I am avoiding the home page for now, so I won't see any of those banners. On the old site, I always navigated from the home page and always saw and often clicked on a banner. Not now...
> 
> ...I would be really happy if we had a choice a few basic themes for just the background even. White - dark grey - deep blue...


I am also avoiding thehome page, and have bookmarked directly to the "forum".
Also using adblock.

Here's the thing-
My eye's are almost 58 years old.
I'm finding V2 to be quickly fatiguing, it's visually abrasive-
The reason I came here is for the printed conversations- the ideas.
I'm trying to adapt and "get used to it",
but already I'm spending far less time here
simply because I find it fatiguing on my eyes.

The high contrast black, red, dark blue on white or light blue
is difficult enough-
but every time I mouse over something
I get another high contrast pop up or color that I don't want to see.

It's a visual assault- not a pleasure.

Sadly, it is exactly the kind of website I avoid
and that is beginning to happen.

It's just not at all a pleasure to look at-
it's become an effort to browse these pages

There a quite a few "old guys" here.
This color scheme w/ all the pop ups is not going to work
for anyone w/ visual sensitivity.
Everything other than the typed conversation is superfluous.
I just can't look at all the blinking stuff for longer than 5 minutes.

It's that simple


k


----------



## SDCP (Jun 30, 2015)

Saxer said:


> people don't like changes.


People don't like changes that make something more difficult. Change is always welcome when it makes something easier or more efficient. This site now takes longer to load, is more distracting, and is more difficult to read. It's form over function, and I think the critics here (myself included) would like function over form.


----------



## scarred bunny (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm not an old guy but I still share your sentiments, KeNK. I'm sure we'll all get used to the upgrade in terms of functionality (improved search, yay!), but the visual design I also find a little hard to deal with. It would be totally unbearable for me without AdBlock, which is a little unfortunate for everyone involved.

It's indeed the people that make the forum, but... it's kind of sad when several long standing members say they will stop posting or are considering stopping because they find the design off-putting. :/


----------



## KEnK (Jun 30, 2015)

Ok- Just saw in the "Forum skin not applied consistently" thread*,*
that help is on the way*.*

Thanks


----------



## Greg (Jun 30, 2015)

The like feature only has as much weight as you give it yourself imo. I think the newness just takes time to get used to and become intuitive to use again. I agree that it needs some work and with a little discussion we can help make it better.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 30, 2015)

I think the new forum is cool. I welcome change. As for the "like" button. I have no fear of it. Nobody likes me anyway.


----------



## Maestro77 (Jun 30, 2015)

I actually like the Like feature. As a Facebook user I've grown accustomed to that being handy. It'll get rid of all the posts just to say "+1."


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 30, 2015)

KEnK said:


> I'm finding V2 to be quickly fatiguing, it's visually abrasive-
> The reason I came here is for the printed conversations- the ideas.
> I'm trying to adapt and "get used to it",
> but already I'm spending far less time here
> simply because I find it fatiguing on my eyes.



Yes, exactly! I'll be spending less time here too as a result.

Its quite an assault on the eyes isn't it? There's nothing neutral about it whatsoever.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 30, 2015)

synergy543 said:


> Yes, exactly! I'll be spending less time here too as a result.
> 
> Its quite an assault on the eyes isn't it? There's nothing neutral about it whatsoever.


Bright blue is the new grey.


----------



## Pietro (Jun 30, 2015)

I actually don't mind likes. I've grown accustomed to them on other forums and I sometimes missed them.

- Piotr


----------



## rgames (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm not a fan of the likes, either, but I'm a social media Luddite in general. So I defer to those who like the likes.

Rest assured that, as on Facebook and YouTube, you'll be able to buy them at some point in the near future. Maybe we'll even get those attractive young women who like your music on SoundCloud then send a private message asking if you want to use their promotion service.

And, of course, people will start signing off with a reminder to like the post.

All things to look forward to.

Remember to like and share this post!


----------



## dgburns (Jun 30, 2015)

I just don't know about why the fonts are so big...I'd be more at ease if I could fit more info on my screen without scrolling.Both on my 30 inch and also on the ipads.In this respect I found it better before.
But on the positive side,it all seems more alive.I feel the ads are a lot more present,but then again,I find the ads a good source to find new sounds.
I find myself spending less time here though.Not sure if it's the new design or what.


----------



## mducharme (Jun 30, 2015)

dgburns said:


> I just don't know about why the fonts are so big...I'd be more at ease if I could fit more info on my screen without scrolling.Both on my 30 inch and also on the ipads.In this respect I found it better before.
> But on the positive side,it all seems more alive.I feel the ads are a lot more present,but then again,I find the ads a good source to find new sounds.
> I find myself spending less time here though.Not sure if it's the new design or what.


I think the increased scrolling is largely due to the very tall 'contact box' to the left of each post. In your post, the contact info is making your post twice as tall as it needs to be. That adds up for a long thread.


----------



## rJames (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey, where'd all my stars go?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jun 30, 2015)

rJames said:


> Hey, where'd all my stars go?


At least my lack of stars doesn't stand out now.


----------



## dach (Jun 30, 2015)

Quick question... is there anything that can "block" a user here? I see ignore but that's not the same.


----------



## scarred bunny (Jun 30, 2015)

rgames said:


> Remember to like and share this post!



I liked this post.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 1, 2015)

I like the "like" function too in that I can "like" a post as an appreciation and acknowledgement that I have read it without having to type "Ok awesome thanks" for each person who replies (clogging up the convo with a thanks every 2 posts without adding anything meaningful). However, the display of "likes" on each of our profiles is a bit iffy for me.


----------

